# Is there any law about moving a horse off someone else's land without their consent



## Ladytrails

If you have the right to go on the property (not kicked off the property and told not to return) and you and owners agree that you are free and clear on board, then I think you gave the right to get your horse whenever you want. However, if there is any question afterwards about tack missing, gates left open, animal incidents, or one of the thousand things that could happen after you leave, you might be blamed for the incident even if it was someone else's fault. Then you'd be in a pickle with explaining to do to the authorities because you didn't honor the owner's wishes. Just my non-lawyer thoughts....


----------



## Rider1023

*Thank you.*

I figured I would just wait to be safe. I didn't pay anything for the board I worked it off...This whole incident is just crazy. The land owner is kicking me off just because the land owner doesnt like the home Im giving her to. Which was her original home anyway.


----------



## Ladytrails

Then I would be safe...and wait till she's there to go get my horse. Or work our a compromise that a friend of hers that she trusts was there when you are arriving. She may just want to make sure the new/old home owners aren't on her property, coming with you when you come to get the horse. I am touchy about people being on my property when I'm not there, even my best friends. So that part's natural behavior but sounds like there's more to it with your barn owner.


----------



## Rider1023

I understand that. I am too. I dont like people doing that my home either. SO I wouldn't to hers. But I will just wait on her. This situation is just stressing...Thnx again for your help!


----------



## arastangrider

I had a lady try to keep one of my horses and I called the cops to see if I could remove my property and they said as long as you dont damage property getting in (Cutting locks ect,) I could go get my horse. Thats in Oregon though so you would probley have to call the police in your area.


----------



## Bearkiller

I see this is old but without a contract you would probably be looking at criminal trespass charges if she wanted to be mean about it. Hopefully it all worked out.........


----------



## hornamber76

i have a horse on my fathers land lords property and i want to get her off the property but my grandfather say she isnt mine anymore because im not down there everyday. i have no car and i walk to work every week day. he is suppose to be paying pasture rent but has not paid in a year. i dont want to take him to court over this. i dont know what i should do. there are no papers proving any of the horses owners but i do have 10 people who saw and told to my uncle who gave me this mare when she was 3 months old cause she lost her mom. not all the people are kin. what do i do?


----------



## ApuetsoT

Who has been paying her feed, vet, and farrier bills?

Edit: Didn't realize this thread was 6 years old. To the poster above, start a new thread rather than necro an old one.


----------

